# Cicli Gandolfi "Super" bicycle 1985/1986



## Jesper (Nov 30, 2022)

I have acquired another fairly obscure Italian bicycle. I am still trying to get some information regarding the frame's origin, but I have contacted the present owner (unknown if he is the original owner, family member, or not related) who verified that company did indeed have bicycles with their livery on them. The "new" Cicli Gandolfi was listed as having started in 2008; located in Bescia; but there is obviously a direct tie-in to the original company. Always surprising to see an old shop still in business. I am awaiting a reply as to whether the frames were made in-house or contract built.

Columbus "SL" frame (panto'd crown and stay caps); Campy NR RD (Pat. 11), FD, shifters (curved & panto''d), and seat post (fluted); Fiamme rims; OFMEGA headset, Mistral crankset and Sintesi pedals; Universal Mod. 77 brakeset; 3t cockpit.


----------



## Jesper (Nov 30, 2022)

More info: I was speaking with the son of the original owner. Frames were contract built. I am still trying to get the contractor's name, and the year the company was originally founded by his father.


----------



## juvela (Nov 30, 2022)

-----

tip: town seems to be Brescia rather than Bescia

---
























address -

Viale de Piave, 195, 25123 Brescia, BS, Italy

telefono -

+39 030 339 0266

facebook -









						Cicli Gandolfi
					

Cicli Gandolfi, Brescia. Mi piace: 879 · 14 persone sono state qui. Passione e professione. Da due generazioni nel ciclismo, esperienza che mettiamo a disposizione dei nostri Clienti. Vendiamo le...




					it-it.facebook.com
				




-----


----------



## Jesper (Nov 30, 2022)

My spelling error! I'm half asleep when I write this stuff! Up all night and still lost the patient!


----------



## Jesper (Dec 1, 2022)

No more info has been obtained from the Cicli Gandolfi owner.

I have been too busy at work to re-assemble; saddle might get replaced (for aesthetics only), and missing a chainring bolt (thought I lost it, but missing on seller's photo as I have now noticed). All bearings and parts function quite well. Will upgrade brake pads, replace bar tape (electrical tape!), hoods (trashed), and place Sintesi pedals on the Centurion Cinelli Equipe (continues to become more of an OE build-up) add Look period pedals.


Bike as purchased:


----------

